# StfuAndLiftBtch 5 YEAR Transformation!



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work brother.. keep it up!!


----------



## triplstep (Mar 11, 2012)

Really good work bro. You are a lifting badass. How old are you?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 11, 2012)

triplstep said:


> Really good work bro. You are a lifting badass. How old are you?



haha thanks. i turned 21 in feb!


----------



## nacnac972 (Mar 11, 2012)

What was/is your weight then and now?Nice work btw!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 11, 2012)

5 years ago. no idea. probably around like 140. wrestled junior year in 165 class. Was up to 215lbs a few months ago then i decided to cut carbs and loose some bdft. So no im sitting at 193@5'8"


----------



## 258884 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice work bro.   Saw the three wheel squat video (nice 20 something).  Good work all around!!!!!


----------

